# Basic questions on rigging soft plastics



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Gday SurfanFish,

No such thing as a stupid question

Dont use a swivel from the main to the leader. You will constantly be winding the swivel up through the top eyelet of the rod (I made that mistake the first time. its a pain, and potentially damaging to the rod). I use an albright knot for the main to the leader. Do you use braid or mono?
http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/i ... dknots.com

I just cut an retie for quick changes, unless I want the same jighead, then I just slip the plastic off and put another on. You can still use the other plastic again. Ive been toying with the idea of using a snap swivel for easy jighead changes but I wouldnt be confident doing that for bream, but flattys I dont think there would be a problem especially with a bigger lure, but I dunno someone out there will know better than me.


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

I had the same concerns also when coming from trouting, though I used dough. I bought a book on plastics by Starlo and Bushy at my local fishing tackle store. My copy is very popular and is currently on loan. I believe that you will get answers to questions you have not thought of yet. A good book for the basics, though it does not go into knots needed. Your local tackle shop should be able to show you how to tie some suitable knots, after all this should be one of their free services for your patronage. 
Soft Plastics fishing is like flyfishing:
a. the lures catch a bloody lot more fishermen than they do fish,
b. a 'system' style approach is needed to effectively utilise the soft plastic lures, (lines, rods, retrieve styles, etc.),
c. plenty of experimenting and practice.

I am converted to only using SPs on the yak and almost the same when trout fishing bank side.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

paddles said:


> I bought a book on plastics by Starlo and Bushy at my local fishing tackle store. My copy is very popular and is currently on loan. I believe that you will get answers to questions you have not thought of yet. A good book for the basics, though it does not go into knots needed. Your local tackle shop should be able to show you how to tie some suitable knots, after all this should be one of their free services for your patronage.


I saw a copy of this book yesterday but didn't pick it up, was marked down to $13 or thereabouts. Had some decent info in it though. Might have to ake a trip back and grab a copy.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

my limited knowledge is the lighter the better rod of 1-3 kilo braid line up to 6 pnd leader up to 12 pnd direct to main line loop and you have to spend a lot of time practicing 
have to work what works best ie what jig head with what sp on what day is it sunny/overcast but the more you practise the better you get don't go & buy 10pks of various sp stick to 2-3 various packs and of you go

good luck


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Try & get a copy of the original Berkley Soft plastics DVD ( the one with Adam - MADDOG -Royter on the front cover . This DVD is full of helpful hints and also has heaps of step by step
Knot tying info to get you going.

Locky, eace:


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
If using braid i use a double uni knot to tie the leader on with ( this can be wound through the eyelets and dosn't hinder casting) or if using mono, either use a loop knot or a snap swivel is ok. For species like snapper, flatties, salmon, tailer etc i don't think the snap makes a big difference but for more finesse ie bream, perch, bass just go the loop knot.
jigheads depend on current , wind etc, go the lightest possible, keep them straight when rigging and experiment with retrieves. 
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

locky24 said:


> Try & get a copy of the original Berkley Soft plastics DVD ( the one with Adam - MADDOG -Royter on the front cover . This DVD is full of helpful hints and also has heaps of step by step
> Knot tying info to get you going.


The AKFF virtual Library has this one and agree it is a good one to borrow


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

I started out with sps useing snap swivels and after going to loop knots my catch rate more than doubled fluke or not dont know but what ever works on the day


----------

